# Lonely Walks



## juga (Nov 11, 2013)

Taken on the boardwalk in Virginia Beach, VA. Very heavy fog and originally there was another person but I cloned that person out.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Nov 11, 2013)

Very nice capture and timing. But for me the big building on the left side is slightly disbalancing. Although you did not ask for C&C for this photo (I beg your pardon for jumping the gun) but I would probably crop the building out. May be like the following. If however, you like the building aesthetically then just ignore my opinion.


----------



## Vossie (Nov 22, 2013)

I like the original better. The person is much smaller in that picture and therefore the feeling of being lost is more pronounced in the original. Well that is the feeling that the image calls upon me at least.

Great pic juga!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice image Juga ... I agree with RAKAMRAK ... the cropped image without the building and the subject off center makes for a more compelling image and aptly conveys the title of your thread "Lonely Walks". The crop would not have been possible if you had not captured it right in the first place. Excellent image.


----------



## zim (Nov 23, 2013)

Interesting, my eye prefers the original I like that the figure is below centre and for me the right side lead in railing is too dominant in the crop. Nice image


----------



## Eldar (Nov 23, 2013)

I like them both, but I prefer the cropped version. It is more minimalistic, the focus is on the lone person and the endlessness given by the posts and railings disappearing into the mist. It reflects the title very well.

I believe most people shooting the same scene would naturally have a higher shooting position. That would probably ruin the image. With your shooting position, the railings gives exactly the right lines into the picture.

Very nice shot!


----------



## juga (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the feedback! I appreciate all C&C. Photography is very subjective so constructive criticism is great for the mind.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 27, 2013)

juga said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback! I appreciate all C&C. Photography is very subjective so constructive criticism is great for the mind.


Other than cropping I don't think there was anything to pick about, coz you captured the image very well.


----------

